# touring this summer and looking 4shows . Dark, math-ey accordion and doomey alchemical metal.



## clownfragment (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello,
My name is Tovio. I play in Calliope of the Future and You See This Gun. We're setting up a tour this summer for all over the US, mostly trying to play at people's houses and art/radical/community spaces. If you want, check out our music at the links below and if you'd like us to play at your house, get in touch and we'll try to make it happen. We're nice people who live in collective houses, are queer and queer-friendly, like food, make art. 

Calliope of the Future - Calliope of the Future You See This Gun - You See This Gun
Soup of the Day - Soup of the Day


----------

